# Donkeys as companions and herd 'protectors'



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

So I don't think I ever shared this with HF but back in September I rescued a mini/Shetland cross from Camelot as a companion for my two horses. Long story short I put ALOT of money into him and he ended up being cut late (we assume) and loved to mount my mare. That wasnt going to work out because it just got worse so I found him a new loving him with a little boy. An I gave him away for free because a good home was way more important then getting the $1,000+ I spent on him back. 

So anyway I've always wanted a donkey and if I had the money to get another Camelot rescue I would but that isn't going to happen. Lol. We have bobcats, coyotes, and even the occasional mountain lion spotted in surrounding areas. My pasture butts right up against the woods and yesterday I was watching two bobcats hangout in the rocks. Somedays ill come to the barn and the horses will be on edge and very 'watchey'. Especially in the woods area. My mare has one eye and even though she doesn't show it I get nervous about things chasing her. 

Around here donkeys are very popular so all the good ones go quick or your stuck paying sometimes $1,000+ which I don't have. I did find two about an hour and a half from me for $650 each. There almost a year old. Both Jennys and spotted. They're mini donks and I was wondering your opinions on this situation? Would they be a good 'watch eye' so to speak? I didn't want something so young but there's literally nothing close to me unless I want to pay a fortune. The owner of the Jennys says they've seen mini horses before but at first may be scared of my guys cause they haven't seen full sized horses. 

My gelding is also easily bullied which is why I was hesitant on getting another companion. The ShetlandX I had would bully the heck outta him. I got my gelding in a poor state so he needs all the hay he can get. I wouldn't think the Jenny would bully my guy being she's so young but, anything could happen!


Thoughts, opinions?
Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Truthfully, I'm not a fan of mini donks as herd protectors. Sure, they have the protective instincts, but they are still very small when compared to most 4 legged predators. You also don't need to restrict your look to just donkeys. Mules do the job well too and they can sometimes be easier to find than donkeys.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I've looked for mules too. They're near impossible to find here in NY!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, unfortunately, you may end up having to look out of state. Mules (and therefore donkeys) are much more plentiful in the Kentucky/Tennessee areas...but then you're looking at shipping costs too.

Unfortunately.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

donkies will guard thier herd, however they may or may not have the same idea of herd as you do. Putting them in a pasture with horses doesnt automatically make them care about the horses. A friend pulled that in texas, bought two donkies, they stand nonchalantly and watch coyotes kill dogs, chickens, etc. They only chase them when they approach one or the other donky,. Probably better off with a dog. Seem to be plenty of them for sale in VA and NC for much less then the prices you are seeing.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> I've looked for mules too. They're near impossible to find here in NY!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know whereabouts you are in NY, but if you can make a trip to PA, New Holland auction has a lot of mules.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Llamas work well, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

AlexS said:


> I don't know whereabouts you are in NY, but if you can make a trip to PA, New Holland auction has a lot of mules.



I did rescue my last mini from Camelot but after all the money I put into him and the quarentine I don't have time/money to quarentine and pay for teeth, shots, etc. the ones I'm looking at have everything done already 

I love rescuing but after the mini I'm in a bit of a pit. Not to mention my latest horse turned into a bit of a rescue as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Too bad you aren't closer CB, I got a call yesterday from someone without enough hay that wanted to give me 2 full sized donks. I have enough critters to feed or I would love to have them to look cute in my pasture lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

There are Several donkeys at rescues in NY - I've been looking for a donkey in MA, but they're all in NY!!
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?animal_type=Horse&pet_breed=donkey&location=Sharon+Springs%2C+NY+&distance=0


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

IMO, mini donks make great companions, but they are just not big enough to be protectors. My mini will kill bull snakes, chase cats & the chickens but dogs, nop. he'll raise a ruckus, but he couldn't take one on.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

We have a mini donk protector. She is sweet and has a herd connection with my four horses. We got her to deal with the rattlesnakes. She has also dealt with dogs and *****. Since she joined the herd, my horses have been much calmer. She is always on the lookout with her eyes and EARS! We have coyotes and cougars, but I've never heard or seen them in the field since we got Dusty. We rescued her and she was really over weight. She is still, but much lighter now. I think 2 minis would be a good team.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Also, our horses took a while to accept her, chasing her a bit. Now she is best buddies with the lead mare April. dusty walks under her belly and April protects her from the other horses. They are really sweet to each other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Soo low and behold a friend of mine knew a lady at her barn getting rid of a donkey. They say he's a mini but I'm thinking he may be bigger then a mini but smaller then a standard. 

Anyway, I'm going to see him tomorrow but I'm so nervous. He was gelded when he was 1 1/2 years old and I believe he's 3/4 years old now. 

I'm hoping he isn't very dominant because my one gelding is very low on the totem pole and lost alot of weight from being bullied by other horses. (This was before I got him)

*sigh* I stress too easily
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

There are 4 donkeys here and if you lived in Texas you could get as many as you want for free.
Even the lowest horse on the totem pole here bosses the donkeys.
No dogs cats coyotes or anything that might think itself a predator enter the pasture with the female donkeys.
They have killed a nieghbours dogs and numerous barn cats that we feed here. They like my male dog and tolerate him but not the female
My horses do not even look up or notice any coyotes and we have not had any attack our horses or cattle. I would not worry about coyotes. Shalom


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

The reason why I wanted a donk was because some days ill be at the barn and the horses are totally freaked out. Rubbing around and snorting at the woods, etc. it happens atleast a handful of times a month. 

And plus when I take one horse out the other stands at the fence line and paces and screams so they'll have a buddy too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband wants to get a donkey or a mule. It would be nice, we've had bear, and bob cat come waltzing through our pastures. I know we have mountain lions, ***** are a nusence, as are foxes and random dogs (my FIL's of course). Think they would protect against random people trespassing on our property too?? We have copper head snakes, and some rattlesnakes. I think they're great, and would help my herd stay at ease. I hope to get one in the near future. 
Best of luck finding a new member for your herd!!


----------

